# Exo Terra Canopies & heating with ceramic bulbs



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi folks. 

Looking to pick up a 60x45x60 Exo Terra for a crested gecko or two. 

Can I use a 40w ceramic bulb to help with keeping the temperatures up? The room they will be living in gets a bit on the cool side so it's just to be safe. 

I know the 60cm canopy has three bulb fixtures, I was planning having a 5.0 uvb, a 2.0 light bulb, mainly for physical light purpose as the mesh absorbes UV,and a ceramic heating bulb. 

Can I hook this up to a pulse thermostat, and keep it all looking neat as it would be enclosed in the single canopy.


If this is not possible, what are my options?


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

A ceramic bulb won't fit in an Exo Terra canopy (it would melt it as you can only use bulbs with a maximum wattage of 26w), you'd need to get one of the Exo Terra clamp type lamps & rest it on the mesh to provide heat :2thumb:. Something like this.... Exo Terra Glow Light Reflector Small 14cm Reptile 2052 | eBay


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Alright cheers!

So, since that would melt the canopy, is there any point in getting a 60cm one? I think I'll just need the two uvb bulbs for light/natural uv exposure, can I get away with just a single 45cm one holding these two bulbs together? With that reflector behind/infront providing heat...

How does the heat bulb cook up to a pulse thermostat? I've never seen how they actually go together...


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

ArranP said:


> Alright cheers!
> 
> So, since that would melt the canopy, is there any point in getting a 60cm one? I think I'll just need the two uvb bulbs for light/natural uv exposure, can I get away with just a single 45cm one holding these two bulbs together? With that reflector behind/infront providing heat...
> 
> How does the heat bulb cook up to a pulse thermostat? I've never seen how they actually go together...



I assume the ceramic would connect up the same way as a mat, connect the bulbs plug to the socket on the stat & plug the stat into the mains socket :2thumb:. I don't know if you could get away with a 45cm canopy, depends on how much UV you want in the viv i suppose (you will probably need the 60cm if you have a live planted viv).


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

suppose ill pick up the 60cm one. put two 2.0 bulbs on the sides and a 10in the middle.


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Can't edit my post so...

With the ceramic heater, how does the thermostat "know" what the inside temperature is, do they come with a sensor which I can place inside the viv at near the top, or do I need to buy once separately.


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thermostats typically comes with a sensor, where you put the sensor is the point where it regulates.


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Cheers folks. 

Now, where to get a 60x45x90 Exo Terra ( PT2608 ).....


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Would also like to know where to get that size of exo ideally in scotland ! 
cheers,
Ryan


----------

